# VideoStreaming, Wie geht das? was Brauch ich?



## aprilfive (27. März 2006)

Hallo Liebe Community!

Ich habe eine Frage:

Ich würde gerne für mein Webradio das ich bereits habe, einen Video Stream dazumachen, das ganze müsste dann 2 Arten von Streaming können

1. eine 1zu1 Bildschirm übertragung (also die zuseher sehen das was ich auf meinen Bildschirm mache)

2. Video on Demand Streaming


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bereits vorhanden:

1 Windows Server (2003)
1 Shoutcast Server (laufend auf den Windows Server)


Ich habe gehört mit NSV von nullsoft soll es gehen, aber ich habe es versucht, komme aber nicht dahinter wie das funktioniert, was ich einstellen muss, und der ganze ablauf ist mir unklar!


Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? Ich wäre sehr sehr dankbar dafür!


Meine Kontaktdaten:

ICQ: 258-434-073
MSN: aprilfive@hotmail.com


Bitte meldet euch!


----------



## nfsmw15 (21. September 2007)

Hallo,

also ich bräuchte aus solch eine Software.
Am besten eine wie SAM Broadcaster nur mit Video.
NSV Tools bekomme ich zum laufen ist nur sehr schlecht in der Handhabung weil man einen extra Player für die Musik brauch uvm.


----------



## nfsmw15 (22. September 2007)

Kann keiner helfen?


----------

